# long-petaled besseae/schlimii/fischeri/kovachii crosses



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a question, and can't seem to find an answer anywhere. I'm looking for the longest-petalled Phrag. crosses that still exhibit at least some red/pink/orange colouring from either besseae, schlimii or fischeri (and now kovachii). Actually, after seeing the photo of the kovachii x wallisii, that may be the largest yet! 24+ cms! Wow. Does anyone have any pics and measurements of what I'm looking for? Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/hybrids/infrageneric/infrageneric_hybrids.asp


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, but I've been over that site, and do you know how many Phrag hybrids there are!?! It would take me forever to go through every cross mentioned to see what the parents are and compare. And besides, a lot don't have pictures or measurements. I've found a few, like Phrag. Rapunzel and Ribbons and Bows, but no pictues or measurements. Rapunzel probably would be a good one, but Ribbons and Bows I would think would be smaller. To be clearer, I have Belle Hougue Point, and I'm looking for something similar, but larger. Does this exist?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sure it does but to find measurements with pics might be another story. Did you check Chuck Acker's site? (www.flasksbychuckacker )


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks. I tried your link, but it needs the '.com' at the end http://flasksbychuckacker.com Maybe I'll ask him. He does say he is trying to do exactly what I'm looking for, so perhaps these will be available in the future. Anyone else doing this kind of breeding?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2008)

Phrag hybridizers I usually deal with are: Orchidview, Orchidbabies, Piping Rock, Orchids Ltd, Chuck Acker, and Fox Valley. Just look for crosses w/ Grande, China Dragon or any of the long petal species in them.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Kevin, 
The best way to find what you are looking for is in the Awards Quarterly from the AOS. This is a very good publication with all the awarded Orchids including Phragmipediums with pictures, descriptions and all their measurements.
If you have any questions, I'm doing that kind of breeding exclusively on Phrags, I did harvest my 680 crosses last week... If I can help...!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2008)

680 -- Oh My!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Jean-Pierre! Just sent you a PM. I should add sargentianum to the list of parents I'm looking for in these hybrids, because, after seeing those pics of Red Lightning - Wow! I want one of those!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 13, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> 680 -- Oh My!!!


Yes! But to be clear, maybe I should say I did harvest my 680 seedpods... Not crosses because they are not all deferent one...
I'm always doing reverse crosses to see the influence of the pod parent on the offspring...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2008)

Oops! Jean-Pierre, I sent you an e-mail, not a PM.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 13, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Thanks Jean-Pierre! Just sent you a PM. I should add sargentianum to the list of parents I'm looking for in these hybrids, because, after seeing those pics of Red Lightning - Wow! I want one of those!


You are welcome, sargenteanum is one of my favourite specie to work with it did make great hybrids....


----------



## andalusianluv (Aug 30, 2008)

check out http://www.slipperorchids.info/index.html truly and amazing site


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, I have seen this site, and it is amazing! Still not quite what I'm looking for, but I think we'll see more in the long-petalled Phrags soon.


----------

